# Does anyone ever wake up with stomach and back pain?



## Guest (Dec 13, 2000)

Hi all,I was just wondering if any one ever wakes up with a combination of stomach and back pain? It feels like all the muscles in my mid to lower back are cramped and my stomach muscles are cramped. I really appreciate it.Thanks,Jack


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Do you still have your gall bladder? My g/b pains used to be in the stomach and then spread around to the lower back (on the right side). Terrific cramping. Also, the attacks always came at night.


----------



## Isis (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Jack, I also get lower back and stomache crapms when I wake up. I have talked to my DR about it a lot. Loads of tests, still have my GB, checks out fine. Sometimes, like today I had to walk to work hunched over. I do take Immodium AD when the bouts start. (on Lotronex also)But, haven't figured out a way to stop the pain yet. (I do Yoga and see a chiro and walk 22 blocks a day)Sometimes the walking helps.Good Luck,isis


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2000)

Every night I get the same pain, and it feels muscular as opposed to organic. Lower back strain, waistline and below, and my entire front torso as if I'd done way too many situps. Unrelated to bathroom symptoms. Any thoughts? email me at newgirlx###mindspring.com


----------

